# Form critiques



## etsanger (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello all, would like some pointers to help with form. I've been reading quite a bit and trying to incorporate what I've read into practice but have a long way to go. I know my draw length is too long... the guy at the proshop thought that dl looked best at the time, but I was using a borrowed wrist strap release and now I have a thumb release. Bow is a triax at 27.5. Should I go to 27"? Thanks in advance!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Get the target up to your shoulder height. Put a level strip of masking tape on the door behind you. Put the tape above shoulder height, so you can see the tape on the door behind you, when you check your photo. Redo the photo again and again and again, until you get your bow hand HIGH enough, so the arrow is DEAD LEVEL. Get your shoes MUCH MUCH closer together, until your legs are vertical. Pyramid legs do not work.

So, basic form. When your backbone is vertical, then, if we go 10-inches too long on the draw length, your bow arm will point WAY downhill, to use up the extra draw length. So, if we only go 5-inches too long on draw length, and the string touches your nose and your backbone is vertical, then, your bow arm rises from 5-o'clock up to 4-o'clock. See how this works? The LONGER you go on draw length, and you touch string to nose, the more downhill your arrow points. When your backbone is vertical, we want the arrow DEAD horizontal. So, what happens when you raise the bow hand HIGH enough, to get a dead level arrow? Cuz the draw length is too long, the string goes BEHIND your nose and your release ends up behind your head. So, here is a doctored photo that shows your CURRENT draw length (RED triangle), and the doctored photo shows your NEW SHORTER draw length (BLUE triangle), when the arrow is DEAD LEVEL.

Yup, you have three legs in the doctored photo, cuz I straightened out your legs. STOP with the pyramid legs.


----------

